# Has anyone received their Marin Alpine Train e2?



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

I just preordered the alpine trail e2 from Marin. I was reading up on other people’s preorder experience and it seems their ship date keeps getting moved out. I was told between October and December when I called the store (bike bling.) but their was no guarantee.

just wondering if anyone has actually received their bike? I imagine I’d be hearing much more about this bike because it really is the perfect spec and geometry at a reasonable price point imo. So I gotta imagine their aren’t too many people out their that have one yet?

wondering if it’s worth the wait or if I should look for something else? My next preferred option would be the commencal meta power 29 but that’s not in stock until July 2022…


----------

